# Redfearn Bros



## hillectro (Nov 23, 2012)

Helloooo there! I'm just wondering if anyone could help me with a bit more info about this bottle. It says "T. Batey, Trade Mark B, Moat View Works, Brampton"

 And then on the back is says "Redfearn Bros Bottle Makers, Barnsley"

 I've found a little information about the Redfearn Brothers, but I'm more interested in what was in the bottle. 

 Anything would be useful, even just general speculation! 

 Thank you!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Hillary,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for bringing your Codd. These bottles were developed by Hiram Codd to contain carbonated beverages; most often of the fizzy drinks variety, I believe, but sometimes beer, as well. Cumbria was a brewing center.

 I'm not turning up much of anything on Batey.

 "Lot 564
 Glass Dug Bottles inc. T. Batey, Brampton, SW Strong, Ashington etc. (1 Box)
 Estimate: Â£6.00 - Â£12.00
 Hammer Price: Â£12.00
 This sale took place on Saturday 02 July 2011" From.




From.


----------

